# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Suggested tall grass for vivarium?

## Marty12

Just wondering if anyone can tell me of any species of tall grass or grass-like plants that are sturdy enough to support the weight of any small herp? I used fake 8 inch grass that my frogs love to lounge on or use to climb to other platforms/plants in the enclosure. 
I also thought of snake plant or mother in laws tongue, but I'm not sure if those are suitable. Pretty much looking for any kind of tall (but can be trimmed) plant strong enough to hold up frogs.

----------


## annashetty

It's necessary, I need more information word finder

----------


## Olivia

Dracaena sp. might be your best bet. I was in a similar situation like yours when I was trying to plan a terrestrial forest terrarium. Are you wanting a humid setup or something different?

----------

